
DataGrip: Swiss Army Knife for Databases and SQL - porker
https://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/
======
aleyan
I have used DataGrip from OSX, Windows, and Linux to connect to MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Oracle, and SQL Server. This is what I found.

    
    
      + Multiplatform, including OSX
      + Multilingual, can connect to many DBs
      + Decent Ergonomics.
          Queries don't lock up the UI.
          Connection closing does not close the query window.
          Doesn't crash.
    
      - Doesn't seem to have code gen from entity.
      - Not as robust as native clients.
          Doesn't seem to comprehend Sql Server views and stored procedures
      - A little weird about having to explicitly fetch schemas before you can browse a database. Can take a long time sometimes.
    

When I need to just query data, it is great. However, when exploring an
unfamiliar database it gets weird and I can't rely on it to inform me in a
decent way about the presence of non-table things in the database (like views
and stored procedures). I would also not rely on it to administer the
database.

Overall, it has quickly become my favorite DB tool, and I look forward to
JetBrains filling out DataGrip's missing features.

------
julianpye
As great as Jetbrains IDEA is, they are now trying to push their Creative
Cloud style suite of several separate tools called Jetbrains Toolbox. My
concern is that in the long-term the integrated features of IDEA will be
weakened in favour of lots of individual tools for which one needs the
toolbox.

~~~
radicalbyte
Thing is their suite is pretty good value; I have all of the tools I need to
be productive with Java/Python/C# for what, somewhere between 150-250 EUR per
year? That isn't bad.

~~~
julianpye
My concern is not so much about the value, but it's about the risk of
fragmentation of what you need across many different IDE tools.

~~~
mcs_
I have it. And I agree...

------
dingdong2
As a PM who needs to fetch and crunch numbers frequently from Postgres
databases, this tool is amazing.

Auto-complete for looking up fields and practically writing your JOIN clauses
for you is just delicious.

Using it since it was 0xDBE and actively promoting it in my company.

------
dempseye
I tried this out as a replacement for SQL Developer (awful) and PL/SQL
Developer (good, but like something from the 90s) when the Early Access
Programme started.

It wasn't up to snuff then, but I have faith in Jetbrains and am a big PyCharm
user. I'll definitely be giving this a try.

~~~
lauriswtf
I had similar feeling about DataGrip when I first tried it out, but it still
feels a bit outdated.

So I am currently working on Datazenit[0] that takes a bit different approach
than most regular tools. It's a database GUI for MySQL and PostgreSQL,
available for both desktop and web. It's lightweight yet introduces a few
unique features like data visualization, query/connection/chart sharing with
team members, query builder, database content editor with specific editors for
different data types and so on. There is still a lot of work to be done, but
many of the users are already using it daily for their database administration
needs.

[0] [https://datazenit.com/](https://datazenit.com/)

~~~
dempseye
Thanks for the heads up on this. Does it have tools for working with stored
procedures? This is the main thing I am looking for.

~~~
lauriswtf
Stored procedures are not yet available, but new features are constantly being
added to Datazenit and we could add this in one of the upcoming releases. If
you are interested in trying out the tool, I would love to hear your feedback.
You can reach me at lauris@datazenit.com.

------
sluukkonen
It's a nice tool, I use it daily. Right now my only gripe is that it doesn't
format (PostgreSQL) JSON columns in any way, so if you're storing a lot of
JSON data, it can be difficult to view.

~~~
crorella
You mean in the resultset? If so, you can use jsob_pretty() (assuming you are
using version 9.5+)

------
darkxanthos
A co-worker pointed out to me the other day that PyCharm has SQL querying and
refactoring built in as well. Starting to use it as a data grip like IDE as
well.

~~~
pilif
it's basically the same thing. Data Grip is basically IntelliJ running the
same database plugin that PyCharm (or PhpStorm or whatever other IDE from
them) is running.

It might be that the version of the plugin in Data Grip is a bit newer and the
UI might be a bit more optimized for pure database management, but the
functionality should be more or less the same.

------
gabriel
I work with about a 600 table 2 TB PostgreSQL database and I started to use
DataGrip, when it was in beta, for constructing complex queries. It's quite
good for writing larger queries, but also taking auto-generated queries from
an ORM and re-formatting them to help with debugging application behavior.

For db-specific operations I still use PostgreSQL's command-line client psql.
It's an invaluable tool, but it's really nice to have options.

I also like the ability to pin query results so that I can quickly compare
result sets in slightly-modified queries that I'm trying to fix.

Not so great at exploring the schema. Could be that I just didn't learn the
tool enough to make that easier.

~~~
bigtunacan
I'll second the exploring the schema bit. Overall I'm really impressed with
JetBrains tools, in this case however not so much. Schema exploration is
pretty critical in a database tool. While it is useful; it isn't able to
replace other database tools I need so I've just continued working with my
existing tools rather than adding yet another to the mix.

~~~
Lord_Cheese
I found the SB Navigator plugin solved the weirdness of navigating a schema.
I've been using DataGrip for Oracle and MySQL a lot lately and absolutely love
it!

------
jboggan
When I was a data engineer we lived in this (well the beta when it was called
0xDBE). Composing complex queries was where this shined. I almost never used
it for any writes or administrative behavior as it tended to freeze a lot
(about a year ago) and I ended up just reverting to psql. I would probably pay
for this if I were still maintaining a few hundred Redshift/Postgres/MongoDB
tables.

------
nkw
Does this still have the Java caused wonkiness when connecting to databases
over unix sockets? I did a quick search and couldn't find the answer. I just
went through the hassle of trying to figure out how to make Pycharm connect to
mysql-like instance over a unix socket and just gave up and switched to a TCP
port. I hope that isn't an issue here.

------
hnrodey
I see this tool most useful for people who need to interact with multiple
types of databases on the regular. If you only using SQL Server, SSMS is
probably the best tool for that. But if you have to use SQL Server, MySQL,
Oracle, etc. throughout your day then a single tool is probably going to be
the best option for you.

~~~
alimbada
I don't know how Jetbrains DataGrip compares to SSMS, but on its own, SSMS
isn't good enough in my opinion. With Redgate's [expensive] plugin (SQL
Prompt, I think?), sure it's a fantastic experience. However, if you're paying
through the nose for SQL Server licenses which come with SSMS Professional, it
shouldn't be too much to expect the kind of functionality SQL Prompt comes
with built in as standard in SSMS.

~~~
hnrodey
SSMS isn't "good enough"? No offense but I think that is hogwash. SSMS is a
fantastic tool and blows away anything I've used in the past. Short of
refactoring support (which would be great), I SSMS is a tremendous tool.

------
emeraldd
This used to be my favorite query tool
[http://www.aquafold.com/aquadatastudio.html](http://www.aquafold.com/aquadatastudio.html)
Then they got a little crazy with the pricing. If you have the money though,
it's definitely worth evaluating ...

------
alfg
I've been using this everyday since it was in beta as 0xDBE for PostgreSQL,
MSSQL, and MySQL databases and it's been great. I would previously just use
pgadmin or the built-in database tools from the other JetBrains products.

~~~
netcraft
does it have many other features beyond what is built into IDEA? I use the
database features in IDEA every day and dont find too much lacking - but
curious if there are other things I could be missing out on.

------
Grue3
I looked up the price and you have to pay per year for this? What the heck?

------
K-Wall
I tested out DataGrip back during the open beta (when it was called 0xDBE) and
I enjoyed it. Shame the JetBrains pricing scheme changed as $200 for the first
year for something like this is pretty steep.

~~~
andrey_cheptsov
For individual customers the first year is $89

------
dang
Discussed a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10745291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10745291).

------
dajohnson89
Man oh man, if they supported MongoDB I'd love JetBrains so much

------
shacharz
Is there an equivalent tool for no-sql DB?

~~~
rs999gti
If you like SQL Server Management Studio then give MongoChef a try:

[http://3t.io/mongochef/](http://3t.io/mongochef/)

------
systems
weird product, usually when i think of a sql tool, i think of something like
toad

i am not sure how datagrips compared to toad

------
nikolay
No ERDs?!

------
sgt
My swiss army knife:

$ psql

~~~
atemerev
You edit stored procedures from psql? What a discipline.

(If you don't write SPs, you probably don't need DataGrip).

~~~
combatentropy
I write stored procedures in vi and run them from psql.

